# Layouts bei SWT



## JStickman (13. Jul 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem bei den Layouts  in SWT.
Ich finde kein passendes Layout für meine Programme und ohne ein Layout werden
die Komponenten des Shells nicht angezeigt

Ich freue mich auf alle Beiträge ,so sinnlos sie sein mögen!!!

:applaus:


----------



## StrikeTom (13. Jul 2010)

> Ich finde kein passendes Layout für meine Programme


Willst du jetzt wissen welche Layouts es gibt oder was?


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jul 2010)

GridLayout ist die Allzweckwaffe für viele Oberflächen. Das FormLayout ist auch gut. Übersicht:
Eclipse Corner Article: Understanding Layouts in SWT


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Jul 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Übersicht:
> Eclipse Corner Article: Understanding Layouts in SWT



Cooler Link, der wird mir auch helfen - Danke 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JStickman (13. Jul 2010)

Ja man bitte und am besten noch eine Seite wo alle
verzeichnet sind.Kennst du dich gut mit SWT aus???


----------



## JStickman (13. Jul 2010)

Danke. Ein sehr guter Link.Dort steht echt eine Menge ueber SWT.


----------



## StrikeTom (14. Jul 2010)

Guck mal hier


----------

